# Strange Refund Info - Diamond Resorts



## applepie (Feb 14, 2019)

As many have seen recently, I purchased 30K points -- had an initial 7,500 points for 10 years deal and then bought 22,500 more to bring me up to 30K.  When I got home, I realized that I was crazy to spend a total of $90K on points, and TugBBS urged me to rescind.  I cancelled my 30K points purchase.  I was told I would get a full refund.  Sales called and offered me the 7,500 points for $15.5K with closing costs, and I verbally told them yes, but TugBBS members urged me not to sign.  

Diamond mailed me documents that I needed to sign, notarize and send back.  I decided to just not sign and did not let them know.   

I noticed that Diamond refunded $4K of the initial down payment to one of my credit cards and thought the matter was closed.  I had ordered the Diamond Barclay MasterCard to finance the rest of my down payment from the original purchase. I planned to close the card as soon as I received the statement.   I had expected a full refund to that card, and the matter would be completely dropped. 

I don't think I fully paid attention to the salesperson.  She had advised that I had charged $16,500, and that this new purchase would be $15,500.  They would just put the $15,500 balance on that credit card.  Assumed that they would fully refund the $16,500 and then once they received the signed paperwork, they would just charge me $15,500 to that credit card. 

Nobody was more surprised than me to get an email bill from Barclay telling me I had a payment of $154 due.  In a panic, I contacted Barclay thinking that I had to let them know that I was disputing within 30 days of the charge.  The charge was made on 1/12, and it was 2/13 yesterday.  Luckily, the dispute resolution person told me that I actually had 60 days from the statement date and that I would receive a paper statement in the mail.  She did confirm that there was an initial $16,500 and then $1,000 was just reversed on it. 

I emailed the sales folks and let them know that they needed to cancel this.  They responded an hour later and told me that my cancellation would be processed within 2 weeks.  It's strange that they have to process a cancellation based upon a verbal and a contract that I never signed.  At least they seem very responsive.   

The problem may have been my misunderstanding here, but please be aware that this may happen to somebody else.  I believe I will still send the dispute information as a just in case.  I am confident that I will be refunded and close the card, but what a hassle.


----------

